# LF: Car buffer and Novus Polish



## Kolewolf (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone have a car buffer they could lend me for a week or so?? While my new 300G is empty I thought I might as well buff it and polish it. Oh and does anyone know a local source for Novus Polish or do I have to get it on-line??


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Somewhere in my searches I heard bailey mention a plastic/acrylic fab place in pitt meadows that carries it? Sorry I can't be of more help but I'm sure that if you sifted through the equipment talk section of the old BCA you'd find the thread I started on it.


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots (Apr 21, 2010)

Industrial Plastic and Paints locations in Richmond Langley and Port Coquitlam...I also have a buffer not sure what kind of condition the pads are in...

http://www.ippnet.com/

Dean


----------

